# Private Fishing Club I-70 and I-675



## Roscoe

Anyone have any info on a private fishing club at I-70 and I-675? Thanks.


Roscoe


----------



## ML1187

Which side of 70 are you talking about if you are headed W ?


----------



## Roscoe

Maybe the one in the NW of 70 if your heading W? I'm not sure. Have you heard of it? Oh, it does have a Trout Creek as well.

Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Owned by the big company on the property


----------



## Hammerhead54

Roscoe said:


> Anyone have any info on a private fishing club at I-70 and I-675? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


 I was lucky enough to have fished a private fishing club in that area 6 or 7 years ago. They have a large pond and a stretch of stream that is cold enough to support trout year round. The stream section can only be fished with a fly rod. The stream is stocked , and the section owned by the club has fish gates at both ends of their property. The stream has an amazing number of trout, which they feed and protect from non members. There was a member that showed us the ropes, gave us loaner fly rods, and provided us with flies that he had tied himself. Wooly buggers were the fly of choice though he actually had flies tied to look like the fish food they feed the trout. I believe the club is pretty exclusive and expensive and if I remember correctly there is a long waiting list to join. It was a blast and a really great memory to catch that many quality fish in such a short time. The only downside is that it was almost too easy. I get more satisfaction from catching wild river smallmouth than captive stocked fish though Im not complaining at all. If I ever get the opportunity to go again, I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## badducchio

It is called Spring Run Farms Trout Club, here is their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Spring-Run-Farms-Trout-Club/362910110452537. Address and phone is 9206 Haddix Rd, Fairborn, OH 45324, 937-369-8686. I have never been there but heard it was really nice and really expensive, like Hammerhead stated.


----------



## Roscoe

Thanks for the info fellas. I just might fish the lake sometime.

Roscoe


----------



## gulfvet

I've been there a few times with the Miami Valley Fly Fishers and Project Healing Waters. It's a very nice club, and just the thing to really give a beginner the bug for a lifetime of fly fishing. The lake isn't bad either. Plenty of bass and some of decent size. I can't verify the cost, although I have heard it is pricey. If I had the money to spare, I'd go for it. I've got 6.5 grandkids to get started on the sport.


----------



## fastwater

FWIW...thread is 5 yrs old...


----------

